# HELP Key stuck in door.



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum. 

I just used my key to lockthe drivers door from the outside for the first time. Now the key will NOT come out.

Any advice is welcome. I pulled REALLY hard. It is in there good.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

NurkVinny said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong forum.
> 
> I just used my key to lockthe drivers door from the outside for the first time. Now the key will NOT come out.
> 
> Any advice is welcome. I pulled REALLY hard. It is in there good.


Have you tried WD40 or any other type of lubricant?


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Have you tried WD40 or any other type of lubricant?


 Not yet. I am at work. I just searched the owner's manual PDF hoping there was some trick, but found nothing. Key locks and unlocks just fine, but when returned to vertical position, it feels like someone on the inside of the door is holding onto it with vise grips. It's THAT solid feeling. Doesn't even feel close to coming out.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

How in the Hell!!?? I have never had that happen, but one thing I can say, if your like me, "STAY CALM" dont "yank the crap out of it" I know I would be pi$$ed. Have you tried wiggling it very gently? Another thing you could try is operating like normal ie: lock, unlock, lock, unlock, etc.... See if this helps. Let us know what's up. remember "STAY CALM" :seeya:


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

05_HUMBLER said:


> How in the Hell!!?? I have never had that happen, but one thing I can say, if your like me, "STAY CALM" dont "yank the crap out of it" I know I would be pi$$ed. Have you tried wiggling it very gently? Another thing you could try is operating like normal ie: lock, unlock, lock, unlock, etc.... See if this helps. Let us know what's up. remember "STAY CALM" :seeya:


I am calm  .

And I tried EVERY combination of left/right/up/down/in/out wiggle


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Have you tried using the keyfob part of the key to see if locking and unlocking the door will release the key?

Never heard of this one.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Have you tried using the keyfob part of the key to see if locking and unlocking the door will release the key?
> 
> Never heard of this one.


Yep. Tried lock, unlock, even trunk 

Had buddies jiggle the inside handle, outside handle, and inside lock switch while I was 'wiggling'.

Finally took a break. Walked back up to it, wiggled once, and it came out slicker than sh!t. Sprayed a healthy amount of WD in the lock once the key was out. Won't be trying that one again until I am in front of the dealership's door.

Thanks guys.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Looks like all of their cars were automatics. I should have said that mine is a 6sp.

EDIT - what the heck? I was replying to a post right above this one. Did it get removed because it mentioned another GTO board?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

WD 40? OMG! Wipe it off before you put it into your ignition. When it gets cold, gummy time! Then collects dust and we now have gummy time with extra wear. There must be a better way?????!!!!! Lets see Amsoil......


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Not trying to rag on ya but that was funny as hell. I can only imagine if my key was stuck in my door. I would be so embarrassed. But I'm glad you got it out though.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess the GTO just didnt want to let go, she had been Penetrated and wanted to remain that way until she was finished.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

NurkVinny said:


> EDIT - what the heck? I was replying to a post right above this one. Did it get removed because it mentioned another GTO board?


Nope, Monica (gto_lady04) deleted her post.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry if this seems stupid, but _what the hell_ were you doing sticking the key in the door anyway? You've got remote keyless entry and locking right?

Don't think I've ever 'penetrated' my baby with the key. No need to


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Sorry if this seems stupid, but _what the hell_ were you doing sticking the key in the door anyway? You've got remote keyless entry and locking right?
> 
> Don't think I've ever 'penetrated' my baby with the key. No need to


Because I am embarassed when my horn goes, "beep, beep" infront of people. It is kind of yuppie. I wanted to lock my door quietly.


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

NurkVinny said:


> Because I am embarassed when my horn goes, "beep, beep" infront of people. It is kind of yuppie. I wanted to lock my door quietly.


Nothing yuppie about a GTO imo


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe you can modify that so it doesn;t do the beep beep.

How self conscious are you man?


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

So why dont you just set the lock to indicators only this will eliminate the horn chirp when locking.


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

You can program the "Beep Beep" out if you want to. I'm with you on that. The lights still flash but no noise. Aren't these great cars?

John


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe WD40 is a degreaser, not a lubricant. So here's hoping your lock doesn't get rusty as hell.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

jhs5ydo said:


> You can program the "Beep Beep" out if you want to. I'm with you on that. The lights still flash but no noise. Aren't these great cars?
> 
> John


Yes. Today was only the 3rd time EVER I have driven the car. Give me time.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I believe WD40 is a degreaser, not a lubricant. So here's hoping your lock doesn't get rusty as hell.


WD40 will NOT turn ANYTHING rusty.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Did you ever get it out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

WD-40 is an oil-based lubricant, so it does tend to attract dirt and such.

If you want something that will not attract dirt and lubricate well, you need to use a synthetic lubricant, such as silicone spray. That stuff works great.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Did you ever get it out?


Yes, back on post #7. 

It finally got tired of holding on, and simply slipped out.

Geesh, some serious opinions about lubricants in this thread.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Shea said:


> WD-40 is an oil-based lubricant, so it does tend to attract dirt and such.
> 
> If you want something that will not attract dirt and lubricate well, you need to use a synthetic lubricant, such as silicone spray. That stuff works great.



astroglide


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:lol: Oh sorry VINNY!:willy: I guess I gotta go back to school and learn how to read. Well glad to see everything worked out anyway, now NEVER use that dam key again!


----------

